# Thoughts on DM body kit and exhaust...



## Japanicat (Mar 12, 2007)

*Any Thoughts on DM body kit and exhaust?*

Hey guys, Looking for opinions on the DM body kit from Gravana tuning. I like the fact that it pretty much looks stock and its got Side exhaust which is just a bit different. Heres the link... 

http://gravanatuning.com/applicatio...Side_Exit_Exhaust_System_Dominant_GTO_Package

Also any opinions about Spintech Exhaust? TIA.


----------

